# Slow release carbs for kiddies



## Type 1 toddler (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm taking my daughter to trampoline Park. And wondering what can I do to keep her levels up during and after what snacks are best? And when do I check?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2019)

Well - bananas?  (or rather, bits off a banana)  I'd suppose 'frequently' would be the only way to go re testing.  Every new situation you encounter in life whether you are 7 months or 70, requires it until you find out what works well - nobody can tell you because we're all different.

Daft as this may sound - calling up @Matt Cycle - no he hasn't got a diabetic child - but he is into exercise and needing to test/snack.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes, agree with TW.  Test as much as possible without of course spoiling the enjoyment of being there.  This would be where the Libre would prove useful.  In terms of slower releasing carb snacks - bananas, malt loaf, cereal bars, flapjacks - in smaller bits.  Although it may sound counter-intuitive it is possible you may see blood glucose going up.  The excitement of trampolining could release andrenaline and push up bg's.  Just something else to be aware of.  Depending on how long you are there also be aware that bg's may drop in the hours that follow as the muscles replace glycogen.  The main thing is just allow her to do it and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jan 27, 2019)

Before PE at school, my two have a fun size Milky Way which seems to work for them. They don’t give insulin as the activity should (famous last words ) take care of the carbs. If you will be at the park for quite a while, test about half way through. If you feel you need to test sooner, then do. You are still adapting and learning, so you should do what feels right and then learn from it. I’m delighted that you are getting out and doing this, you’ll be fine. Feel free to let us know how it went.


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Jan 28, 2019)

Sorry to my online #t1d family my notifications haven't been coming through due to my emails playing up so if I take time to reply I apologise.

I wasn't too happy being out as i felt I was in a constant look out for any parent who would understand.. 
my daughter didn't understand why we had to stop her half way through and check and then stop her for 15/20 mins. 
she went low she looked dreadful and got so grumpy hard to tell with a three year old her dad couldn't tell was saying I'm maybe being over the top but she was on 3.2. I gave her a OJ waited 15minutes and gave her a cracker to keep her going even though she didn't really jump around much after. 

She had a lovely time after being cooped up for so long at home and with so much change
My emotion are through the roof in the day at night I feel peace knowing my lil girl is resting @Bronco Billy @Matt Cycle @trophywench 
I have seen ur previous post just haven't had a break and at bedtime I don't even realise I've fallen asleep as I'm nearer the end of my pregnancy


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2019)

I think her dad needs to start grasping more about what BG result is urgent, no it won't wait! pretty damn quickly if he didn't think 3.2 was a cause for haste.  Plus - it takes at LEAST 45 minutes for the brain to recover after treating a hypo, whatever he thinks.

If you haven't bought the Ragnar Hannas book - then for everyone's sake please DO get it - and both read it.  PLEASE.


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Jan 28, 2019)

@trophywench I ordered the book the same day it was recommended can't say I've read alot as soon as I get the time it's bedtime and I'm out of it but it's a great book from the pages I've flipped through so far her blood sugars have been low after breakfast for a few weeks. Another question is a hypo worse than a hyper  ?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2019)

YES! - because it requires action NOW and loss of consciousness can happen PDQ when it's hypo, whereas with a hyper, DKA and the comatose state is slower setting in.  

Both are potentially life threatening so require corrective action but the latter you have more time to deal with - and as long as you have some insulin circulating in your body you'll just be ill, or very ill - but not actually stop breathing in the next half hour.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jan 28, 2019)

@Type 1 toddler I hope you are suitably proud of yourself. You were very brave to take your daughter out, despite all your fears and concerns. You got through it!!!! Hopefully, you now realise that, even if things happen, you can deal with them. You certainly dealt with that hypo well.

Always trust your parental intuition. Sometimes, you will get an inkling something isn’t right, even if there are no obvious signs. I can remember one afternoon at the swimming club. My daughter was in the pool doing everything the others were doing. All the other parents were chatting, looking at their phones and generally relaxing, but, as we parents of type 1s do, I was watching her like a hawk for any signs of problems. I started getting a feeling that something wasn’t right. I couldn’t be absolutely sure what it was but, even taking into consideration she had been swimming for a while, so would naturally be a bit more tired anyway, my senses told me to act. I went to her coach and explained that I needed to take her out of the pool for a short time. When I tested, sure enough, she was hypo! Your daughter will soon learn why you have to do these things and that it is part of life with type 1. Don’t be too hard on dad, he’s learning too and maybe this experience will show him he needs to take what seems to be the over-cautious route next time.

As trophywench has said, both a hyper and a hypo need to be treated straight away, but a hypo has potentially serious immediate consequences.

Well done again!


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 5, 2019)

Well done you! It’s learn as you go unfortunately.
And that sort of level is an emergency, it’s serious if not treated.
On to the next adventure.
Hope your getting some rest with baby on the way x


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 5, 2019)

@Bronco Billy @trophywench @PhoebeC
Thank you for your advice I am still quite emotionally messed up don't know whether it's my duaghter or my pregnancy or the fact that I haven't had time to sort anything for my newborn or the fact that my partner decided he wants to continue to do he's teaching course while this new health issue has risen with my daughter and he's gone almost four days a week sometimes half a day sometimes full days don't want to be a obstacle in his way by asking him i need him so much rn. I'm sure he would have realised but sadly he hasn't. 
He does take responsibility for the food but I don't know what I can make for her 3 separate times a day okay breakfast is fine maybe lunch too but evening meal is a nightmare and plus I cannot stand for long i feel like I need to learn everything all in one go because clearly life won't stop for anyone.
You lot are the only ones who make things seem okay I can't get ready in the morning without the guilt of who will watch my daughter and how will I entertain two children soon together? I don't want to neglect any of her medical needs and I'm a nervous wreck I can't seem to find anyone in a similar situation (hope no one is but could do with support!)
The clinic have only gone and booked my appointment for group sessions on and a day after my due date even after I did tell them my due date. 
Sorry for the rant am I overthinking? Am I being silly worrying how I will cope?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> Sorry to my online #t1d family my notifications haven't been coming through due to my emails playing up so if I take time to reply I apologise.
> 
> I wasn't too happy being out as i felt I was in a constant look out for any parent who would understand..
> my daughter didn't understand why we had to stop her half way through and check and then stop her for 15/20 mins.
> ...


Pleased you got sorted. I have been T1 since being 3 in the 60s. Really good luck & keep going


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2019)

Are you being silly worrying how you'll cope?

No - absolutely not!  It's perfectly normal, you'd be a bit weird if you didn't, in my book.

All children need to eat at regular intervals for proper development so she'd need to whether she happened to have diabetes or not - breakfast lunch and 'tea'/dinner.  Most adults do too - children just get fed smaller portions is all.

You were going to have this prob whether she'd been lumbered with diabetes or not.  I think you need to tell your partner how you aren't coping well, and do it PDQ.  If you don't tell him you can't expect him to know - he's never been pregnant and never had day to day responsibility for a 3 year old, let alone a newly diagnosed T1.  Is there not a local mother and toddler group where you can chat to other mums about what they feed their kids?

Can your daughter's diabetes team at the hospital not suggest any meals for her?  Have you asked them?


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 5, 2019)

I've found my husband cannot see when I am on the verge of melt down until its nearly too late. He cannot see inside my head, so why would he know. I have now learnt I have to say when I need help, he will do whatever is needed, he might not just think to do it without prompt. 

Give him a good talking too about how important it is too both your children. 

Take care.


----------

